# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  معافیت

## sajad564

سلام بچه ها حوبین؟؟ :Yahoo (19): 
من پارسال فارغ شدم بعد امسال تقریبا درسارو خوب خونده بودم ولی این اواخر یه اتفاقایی افتاد که تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه بمونم
من پدرم فوت کرده امروز رفته بودم واسه کفالت یه سری مدارک خواستن بعد ازم پرسیدن فارغ التحصیل چه ماهی هستی گفتم تیر الان با یکی از بچه ها صحبت کردم گفتش که باید میگفتی خرداد
الان برام این سوال پیش اومده که ینی کفالت بم نمیدن؟؟ :Yahoo (19): 
ینی باید برم سربازی؟؟ :Yahoo (19): 
اینارم خواستن=
http://s7.picofile.com/file/82584019...B%B1%DB%B1.jpg

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## politician

> سلام بچه ها حوبین؟؟
> من پارسال فارغ شدم بعد امسال تقریبا درسارو خوب خونده بودم ولی این اواخر یه اتفاقایی افتاد که تصمیم گرفتم یه سال دیگه بمونم
> من پدرم فوت کرده امروز رفته بودم واسه کفالت یه سری مدارک خواستن بعد ازم پرسیدن فارغ التحصیل چه ماهی هستی گفتم تیر الان با یکی از بچه ها صحبت کردم گفتش که باید میگفتی خرداد
> الان برام این سوال پیش اومده که ینی کفالت بم نمیدن؟؟
> ینی باید برم سربازی؟؟
> اینارم خواستن=
> http://s7.picofile.com/file/82584019...B%B1%DB%B1.jpg


خب پیام نورثبت نام کن

----------


## sajad564

> خب پیام نورثبت نام کن


ینی کفالت نمیدن بم؟؟

----------


## politician

> ینی کفالت نمیدن بم؟؟


تک فرزندی؟

----------


## sajad564

> تک فرزندی؟


یه خواهر کوچیک تر دارم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Homayoon

دوست من خدا پدرتون رو رحمت کنه
دفترچه رو مطالعه کن داخلش توضیحات کافی هست
اون بنده خدایی که ازت سوال کرده خواسته بدونه که راهنماییت کنه وگرنه به گفتن ما نیست با توجه به تاریخ مدارکت روند قانونیش طی میشه

----------


## sajad564

> دوست من خدا پدرتون رو رحمت کنه
> دفترچه رو مطالعه کن داخلش توضیحات کافی هست
> اون بنده خدایی که ازت سوال کرده خواسته بدونه که راهنماییت کنه وگرنه به گفتن ما نیست با توجه به تاریخ مدارکت روند قانونیش طی میشه


خدا رفتگان شمارم بیامرزه
دفترچه چیو؟؟
ینی بابت این سینزده روز نمیبرنم سربازی؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## politician

> یه خواهر کوچیک تر دارم


 برواینترنت سایت نظام وظیفه ببین شرایطت چیه شرایط کفالت مادریاخواهر

----------


## DR.MAM

@Unknown Soldier

----------


## sajad564

> برواینترنت سایت نظام وظیفه ببین شرایطت چیه شرایط کفالت مادریاخواهر


باو شرایطشو دارم میگم الان دیر نشده؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> برواینترنت سایت نظام وظیفه ببین شرایطت چیه شرایط کفالت مادریاخواهر


مشکل کفالتی نداره چون پدرش فوت شده و پسر ارشده.
مشکلش سر زمان اقدامشه.
میترسه غیبت خورده باشه و بهش ندن.

----------


## politician

> باو شرایطشو دارم میگم الان دیر نشده؟؟


آهاخوب شرایطت رونخوندم خب چراازاینجامیپرسی اینجاهرکی یه چیزی میگه به نظام وظیفه زنگ بزن یاحضوری بروتایه متخصص جوابت روبده نه اینکه بیای ازکنکوریابپرسی

----------


## sajad564

> آهاخوب شرایطت رونخوندم خب چراازاینجامیپرسی اینجاهرکی یه چیزی میگه به نظام وظیفه زنگ بزن یاحضوری بروتایه متخصص جوابت روبده نه اینکه بیای ازکنکوریابپرسی


برادر شما کلی نظر میدی اخرش میگی چرا میپرسی؟؟درضمن اینجا خیلی ها هستن که قضیه سربازی براشون پیش اومذه در جریان هستن :Yahoo (19):

----------


## politician

> برادر شما کلی نظر میدی اخرش میگی چرا میپرسی؟؟درضمن اینجا خیلی ها هستن که قضیه سربازی براشون پیش اومذه در جریان هستن


خب میگم تایپیک خوب نخوندم من براخودتون میگم که مطمئن شین وگرنه بپرس داداش چه عیبی داره خیلی هم خوب

----------


## sajad564

> خب میگم تایپیک خوب نخوندم من براخودتون میگم که مطمئن شین وگرنه بپرس داداش چه عیبی داره خیلی هم خوب


شماره نظام وظیفه رو داری؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## politician

> شماره نظام وظیفه رو داری؟


096480بعدکه زنگ زدی عدد4بزن

----------


## sajad564

> 096480بعدکه زنگ زدی عدد4بزن


پیش شماره پس شماه نداره؟؟

----------


## sajad564

چرا همه در سکوت مطلق به سر میبرن؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## politician

> پیش شماره پس شماه نداره؟؟


 نمیدونم شایدقبلش باید021بگیری

----------


## Egotist

خدا پدرتون رحمت کنه و روحشون شاد .

ببین میخوای دفترچه پست کن ، تا زمانی که برای اعزام اماده شه 1-2ماه تایم میبره
تا اون موقع کفالت گرفتی
اینجوری غیبتم نمیخوری 
بازم سوال کن از بچه ها . اما این حرکت احتمال بالادجواب میده

----------


## sajad564

> خدا پدرتون رحمت کنه و روحشون شاد .
> 
> ببین میخوای دفترچه پست کن ، تا زمانی که برای اعزام اماده شه 1-2ماه تایم میبره
> تا اون موقع کفالت گرفتی
> اینجوری غیبتم نمیخوری 
> بازم سوال کن از بچه ها . اما این حرکت احتمال بالادجواب میده


ممنون خدا رفتگان شما رو هم بیامرزه
داداش ممنون بابت نظرت
میشه یه خورده بیشتر توضیح بدی؟؟ینی چی دفترچه پست کنم؟؟چه دفترچه ای؟؟چجوری؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

@Unknown Soldier


کجایی بابا.بیا جواب دوستمونو بده

----------


## Egotist

> ممنون خدا رفتگان شما رو هم بیامرزه
> داداش ممنون بابت نظرت
> میشه یه خورده بیشتر توضیح بدی؟؟ینی چی دفترچه پست کنم؟؟چه دفترچه ای؟؟چجوری؟؟


دفترچه اعزام نظام وظیفه . وقتی بفرستی شامل غیبت نمیشی دیگه

تا اون موقع هم کارای کفالت انشالله درست میشه

----------


## sajad564

> @Unknown Soldier
> 
> 
> کجایی بابا.بیا جواب دوستمونو بده


بیا
بیا
بیا
 بیا
 بیا... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> دفترچه اعزام نظام وظیفه . وقتی بفرستی شامل غیبت نمیشی دیگه
> 
> تا اون موقع هم کارای کفالت انشالله درست میشه


خیلی ببخشیدا ولی من اصلا نمیدونم دفترچه اعزام چی هست چه شکلیه چجوری باید بگیرمش چجوری بفرستمش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

سجاد همون کارایی رو که بهت گفتم.هر چه سریعتر انجامشون بده.

برو مدرسه.گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات پیش دانشگاهیتو بگیر.
وقتی گرفتیش ببرش تو یکی از دفاتر پلیس +10 و نشونشون بده و بهشون بگو که میخوایی معافیت کفالت بگیری.

اینارو که گفتی،اونجا کامل راهنماییت میکنن که باید چیکار کنی.

----------


## sajad564

> سجاد همون کارایی رو که بهت گفتم.هر چه سریعتر انجامشون بده.
> 
> برو مدرسه.گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات پیش دانشگاهیتو بگیر.
> وقتی گرفتیش ببرش تو یکی از دفاتر پلیس +10 و نشونشون بده و بهشون بگو که میخوایی معافیت کفالت بگیری.
> 
> اینارو که گفتی،اونجا کامل راهنماییت میکنن که باید چیکار کنی.


من تا اون موقع دق میکنم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Egotist

> خیلی ببخشیدا ولی من اصلا نمیدونم دفترچه اعزام چی هست چه شکلیه چجوری باید بگیرمش چجوری بفرستمش


شما کنکور 94 اولین کنکور
95 دومین کنکورته؟!
خوب میخوای یک سال دیگه بمونی و از معافیت کفالت استفاده کنی دیگه؟!

اصلا نیازی به اعزام دفترچه نیست اینطوری که 

به قول دوستمون شما الان معافیت تحصیلی داری فعلا

گواهیش ببر +10

الکی پیچوندی و نگرانی !

----------


## sajad564

> سجاد همون کارایی رو که بهت گفتم.هر چه سریعتر انجامشون بده.
> 
> برو مدرسه.گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات پیش دانشگاهیتو بگیر.
> وقتی گرفتیش ببرش تو یکی از دفاتر پلیس +10 و نشونشون بده و بهشون بگو که میخوایی معافیت کفالت بگیری.
> 
> اینارو که گفتی،اونجا کامل راهنماییت میکنن که باید چیکار کنی.


اونا یک کلمه میگن.یا اره یا نه
اگه بگن نه شهو بهم شوک وارد میشه یه سکته ای چیزی میزنم  :Yahoo (19): 
اینجا باید اهسته اهسته اون نه یا اره رو بشنوم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> شما کنکور 94 اولین کنکور
> 95 دومین کنکورته؟!
> خوب میخوای یک سال دیگه بمونی و از معافیت کفالت استفاده کنی دیگه؟!
> 
> اصلا نیازی به اعزام دفترچه نیست اینطوری که 
> 
> به قول دوستمون شما الان معافیت تحصیلی داری فعلا
> 
> گواهیش ببر +10
> ...


اره دومین کنکورمه پاییز بیست سالم میشه

----------


## Egotist

> اونا یک کلمه میگن.یا اره یا نه
> اگه بگن نه شهو بهم شوک وارد میشه یه سکته ای چیزی میزنم 
> اینجا باید اهسته اهسته اون نه یا اره رو بشنوم


داداش گلم چرا میپیچونیش

شما تا 31 شهریور 95 معافیت داری

برو کارای کفالت کن

نگران چییزی هم نباش

----------


## sajad564

> شما کنکور 94 اولین کنکور
> 95 دومین کنکورته؟!
> خوب میخوای یک سال دیگه بمونی و از معافیت کفالت استفاده کنی دیگه؟!
> 
> اصلا نیازی به اعزام دفترچه نیست اینطوری که 
> 
> به قول دوستمون شما الان معافیت تحصیلی داری فعلا
> 
> گواهیش ببر +10
> ...


رفیق یه سال بعد فارغ التحصیلی محلت دارم ینی تا اخر خرداد همین سال دیگه.مگ اینجوری نیست؟؟

----------


## Egotist

> رفیق یه سال بعد فارغ التحصیلی محلت دارم ینی تا اخر خرداد همین سال دیگه.مگ اینجوری نیست؟؟


نه عزیزم .

تا 31 شهریور 95

غیبت هم شاملت نمیشه تا اون زمان

----------


## sajad564

> نه عزیزم .
> 
> تا 31 شهریور 95
> 
> غیبت هم شاملت نمیشه تا اون زمان


من شهریور فارغ نشدما
مطمعنی؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> من تا اون موقع دق میکنم


خب چاره یی نیست.

اون کارایی رو که گفتمو،هر چه سریعتر انجام بده.هر چه سریعتر

----------


## sajad564

> خب چاره یی نیست.
> 
> اون کارایی رو که گفتمو،هر چه سریعتر انجام بده.هر چه سریعتر


رفیقمون میگه تا شهریور محلت دارم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> رفیقمون میگه تا شهریور محلت دارم


اون کارایی که گفتمو هرچه سریعتر انجام بده

----------


## sajad564

> اون کارایی که گفتمو هرچه سریعتر انجام بده


خب من اون کارارو که حتما انجام میدم الانم میرم دم مدرسه چادر میزنم تا دوشنبه :Yahoo (19): 
تا شهریور محلت دارم ینی؟؟ :Y (576):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب من اون کارارو که حتما انجام میدم الانم میرم دم مدرسه چادر میزنم تا دوشنبه
> تا شهریور محلت دارم ینی؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم.

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب من اون کارارو که حتما انجام میدم الانم میرم دم مدرسه چادر میزنم تا دوشنبه
> تا شهریور محلت دارم ینی؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم.

----------


## GUST

> خب من اون کارارو که حتما انجام میدم الانم میرم دم مدرسه چادر میزنم تا دوشنبه
> تا شهریور محلت دارم ینی؟؟


دوسال عمر... اونم تو جوونی!!!  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): 
الهی کوفتت بشه !! حلالت نمیکنم به فاطمه زهرا :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> دوسال عمر... اونم تو جوونی!!! 
> الهی کوفتت بشه !! حلالت نمیکنم به فاطمه زهرا


حسود خان بجاش یه شخص مهمی تو زندگیم نیست میفهمی؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> دقیق نمیدونم.


امیدوارم درست باشه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

هرکی تجربشو داره نظر بده 
ممنون
تیم مدیریت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> دوسال عمر... اونم تو جوونی!!! 
> الهی کوفتت بشه !! حلالت نمیکنم به فاطمه زهرا


ببخشید برادر یه لحظه عصبی شدم معزرت :Yahoo (112): 
فعلا که داره واقنی کوفت میشه :Yahoo (4): 
اینا نمیخوان بزارن من اینطوری بشم :Yahoo (83): 
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## DR.MAM

> دوسال عمر... اونم تو جوونی!!! 
> الهی کوفتت بشه !! حلالت نمیکنم به فاطمه زهرا


منم دوری معاف شدم.
ینی منم کوفتم بشه؟
منم نمیبخشی؟

----------


## GUST

> منم دوری معاف شدم.
> ینی منم کوفتم بشه؟
> منم نمیبخشی؟


 :Yahoo (101): نه ! ما دوسال باید عین سگ جون بکنیم بعد شما برین عشق و حال! بی معرفتا

----------


## sajad564

> منم دوری معاف شدم.
> ینی منم کوفتم بشه؟
> منم نمیبخشی؟


وای من دارم سکته میکنم اگه معاف نشم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
دیگه باید اینطوری شدنو به گور ببرم :Yahoo (83): 
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> نه ! ما دوسال باید عین سگ جون بکنیم بعد شما برین عشق و حال! بی معرفتا


اخه پشت کنکور موندن عشقو حال داره :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## GUST

> اخه پشت کنکور موندن عشقو حال داره


کی گفته عشقو حال نداره :Yahoo (100): من که وقتی یک سئوال فیزیک رو درذهنم حلش میکنم و با پاسخنامه تطابقش میدم عشق میکنم
وقتی پیشرفتمو میبینم حال میکنم  :Yahoo (100): 
وقتی چیزایی رو که نمیتونستم استدلال کنم و الان میتونم بکنم حال میکنم 
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sajad564

> کی گفته عشقو حال ندارهمن که وقتی یک سئوال فیزیک رو درذهنم حلش میکنم و با پاسخنامه تطابقش میدم عشق میکنم
> وقتی پیشرفتمو میبینم حال میکنم 
> وقتی چیزایی رو که نمیتونستم استدلال کنم و الان میتونم بکنم حال میکنم


خب این درس خوندن هستش پشت کنکور خیلی فرق میکنه باید تجربه کنی

----------


## Amin-jh

خجالت بکش باو مردی به این گندگی از سربازی میترسه 
این شکلکا( :Yahoo (19): ) چیه میزاری؟!مرد باید ازینا بزاره...  :Y (702): 
راهنمایی میخوای برو تو سایت نظام وظیفه اینجا تقریبا همه مثه هم هستیم...

----------


## sajad564

> خجالت بکش باو مردی به این گندگی از سربازی میترسه 
> این شکلکا() چیه میزاری؟!مرد باید ازینا بزاره... 
> راهنمایی میخوای برو تو سایت نظام وظیفه اینجا تقریبا همه مثه هم هستیم...


من هرجا میرم یه جواب میشنوم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## GUST

> خب این درس خوندن هستش پشت کنکور خیلی فرق میکنه باید تجربه کنی


من نمیدونم چرا اینقدر ملت پشت کنکور گریزن!؟  :Yahoo (77): چه فرقی داره آخه !منم الان پشت کنکورم تا 10 روز دیگه! بعد دوباره پشت کنکوری میشم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sajad564

> من نمیدونم چرا اینقدر ملت پشت کنکور گریزن!؟ چه فرقی داره آخه !منم الان پشت کنکورم تا 10 روز دیگه! بعد دوباره پشت کنکوری میشم


ینی پشت کنکوری هستی یا قراره بشی؟؟؟

----------


## GUST

> ینی پشت کنکوری هستی یا قراره بشی؟؟؟


قراره بشم

----------


## sajad564

> قراره بشم


خب منم پارسال این موقع همینو میگفتم تا تجربه نکنی متوجه نمیشی

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه ! ما دوسال باید عین سگ جون بکنیم بعد شما برین عشق و حال! بی معرفتا


من حقم واقعا بود معاف شم.
چشم راستم 17
چشم چپم 15

----------


## GUST

> من حقم واقعا بود معاف شم.
> چشم راستم 17
> چشم چپم 15


یاحسین غریب!!! کوری!!؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> یاحسین غریب!!! کوری!!؟


از عقابم بهتر میبینم بابا

سالمه سالمم

----------


## hassansadeghi

> از عقابم بهتر میبینم بابا
> 
> سالمه سالمم


این کوره :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): ....این نیازی به چشم نداره.

----------


## DR.MAM

> این کوره....این نیازی به چشم نداره.


چاکر حاج حسن.


ر.ا:ناظم حرام است!

----------


## GUST

> خب منم پارسال این موقع همینو میگفتم تا تجربه نکنی متوجه نمیشی


واقعا یک کلام شر و ور هست!  :Yahoo (22): من هیچ مشکلی با این موضوع ندارم! حالا شما نمیتونی بری رفیق بازی به خاطر اون ناراحتی!من رفیق باز و دختر باز نیستم

----------


## sajad564

> از عقابم بهتر میبینم بابا
> 
> سالمه سالمم


داداش اون اقایی که تک کرده بودی؟؟اسم دقیقش یادم نمیاد چی چی سولجر بود؟؟یه تایپیک زده بود در مورد معافیت نوشته بودش که کسایی که خرداد قبول میشن تا شهریور سال بعد فرصت دارن برای اقدام
♟ مهم :ویژه مشمولان شرکت مجدد در کنکور با معافیت تحصیلی

----------


## sajad564

> واقعا یک کلام شر و ور هست! من هیچ مشکلی با این موضوع ندارم! حالا شما نمیتونی بری رفیق بازی به خاطر اون ناراحتی!من رفیق باز و دختر باز نیستم


ن بابا رفیق بازی چیه.خودت تجربه میکنی متوجه میشی دیگه

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش اون اقایی که تک کرده بودی؟؟اسم دقیقش یادم نمیاد چی چی سولجر بود؟؟یه تایپیک زده بود در مورد معافیت نوشته بودش که کسایی که خرداد قبول میشن تا شهریور سال بعد فرصت دارن برای اقدام
> ♟ مهم :ویژه مشمولان شرکت مجدد در کنکور با معافیت تحصیلی


اون کارایی که گفتمو هر چه سریعتر انجامشون بده

----------


## sajad564

> اون کارایی که گفتمو هر چه سریعتر انجامشون بده


واااااااااااااااااای ینی من هرچی میگم تو میگی اون کارایی که گفتمو سریع تر انجام بده
امشب باید زنده بمونم که برم کارارو انجام بدم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> واااااااااااااااااای ینی من هرچی میگم تو میگی اون کارایی که گفتمو سریع تر انجام بده
> امشب باید زنده بمونم که برم کارارو انجام بدم


معاف شدی شیرینی هم یادت نره.

باید برام بفرستی کرمان

----------


## sajad564

> معاف شدی شیرینی هم یادت نره.
> 
> باید برام بفرستی کرمان


کرمان که خودش مهد شیرینیه :Yahoo (4): شیرینی کرمونی :Yahoo (111): 
میگم این اقایی که تگ کردی چی چی سولجر بود؟؟در مورد خدمتو این چیزا وارده دیگه؟؟اگه وارده میگفت تا اخر شهریور فرصت داریم لینکشم که گذاشتم یه سر به پست بزن یه نظر بده سکته کردما :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> کرمان که خودش مهد شیرینیهشیرینی کرمونی
> میگم این اقایی که تگ کردی چی چی سولجر بود؟؟در مورد خدمتو این چیزا وارده دیگه؟؟اگه وارده میگفت تا اخر شهریور فرصت داریم لینکشم که گذاشتم یه سر به پست بزن یه نظر بده سکته کردما


همون کارایی رو که گفتم هرچه سریعتر انجام بده.خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخ

----------


## sajad564

> همون کارایی رو که گفتم هرچه سریعتر انجام بده.خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخ


باشه اقا

----------


## sajad564

هیچکس نظری نداره؟؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> هیچکس نظری نداره؟؟


  نظرمو بگم؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> نظرمو بگم؟؟؟؟


اره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اره


  همون کارایی رو گفتمو هرچه سریعتر انجامش بده.خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## sajad564

> همون کارایی رو گفتمو هرچه سریعتر انجامش بده.خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


میدونستم اینو میخوای بگی :Yahoo (13): 
من دارم روانی میشم چرا درک نمیکنی :Yahoo (101): 
شیطونه میگه برم سربازی بعد دو سال بیام بشم رستگار رحمانی 2 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## DR.MAM

> میدونستم اینو میخوای بگی من دارم روانی میشم چرا درک نمیکنی شیطونه میگه برم سربازی بعد دو سال بیام بشم رستگار رحمانی 2


  من به دلم گذشته معاف میشی

----------


## sajad564

> @Unknown Soldier


خب تو مگه اینو نکردی؟؟این گفت تا شهریور وقت داریم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> من به دلم گذشته معاف میشی


دلو ولش مغزت چی میگه؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب تو مگه اینو نکردی؟؟این گفت تا شهریور وقت داریم


حالا تو برو.اونجا کامل راهنماییت میکنن

----------


## DR.MAM

> دلو ولش مغزت چی میگه؟؟


مغزم میگه اگه اون کارایی رو که بهت گفتم هر جه سریعتر انجام بدی،ایشالا معاف میشی

----------


## sajad564

> حالا تو برو.اونجا کامل راهنماییت میکنن


مننننننننننننننننننننن پس فردا باید برم باید فردارو بتونم زندگی کنم یا ن؟؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> @Unknown Soldier


اینو میگم

----------


## DR.MAM

> اینو میگم


چرا.
این ناظر بخش نظام وظیفست.حرفش سنده

----------


## DR.MAM

> مننننننننننننننننننننن پس فردا باید برم باید فردارو بتونم زندگی کنم یا ن؟؟


نگران نباش.

به ولله به پیر معاف میشی نگران نباش

----------


## sajad564

> چرا.
> این ناظر بخش نظام وظیفست.حرفش سنده


خب یه کلمه اینو از اوووووووووووووول میگفتی دیگه دو ساعت دارم زور میزنم از دهنت بشنوم ای بابا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
خب حالا بریم تو کارش :Y (576): 
فردا درسو شروع میکنم پ حالا از چی شروع کنم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب یه کلمه اینو از اوووووووووووووول میگفتی دیگه دو ساعت دارم زور میزنم از دهنت بشنوم ای بابا
> خب حالا بریم تو کارش
> فردا درسو شروع میکنم پ حالا از چی شروع کنم؟


بذار از پس فردا شرو کن.بعد از اوکی شدن معافیت

----------


## sajad564

> بذار از پس فردا شرو کن.بعد از اوکی شدن معافیت


تا شهریور واسه معافیت وقت دارم جه عجله ایه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
درسای فردارو دریاب :Y (726):

----------


## DR.MAM

> تا شهریور واسه معافیت وقت دارم جه عجله ایه
> درسای فردارو دریاب


نه نه 

همین پس فردا باید برب دنبال کارات.

----------


## sajad564

> نه نه 
> 
> همین پس فردا باید برب دنبال کارات.


درسای فرداااااااااااااااا :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## DR.MAM

> درسای فرداااااااااااااااا


میگم تو همین الانتم معافیتت رو هواست.اونوخت میخوایی بذاریش شهریور؟؟؟

هر چه سریعتر اون کارایی رو که بهت گفتم انجام بده وگرنه.....

----------


## sajad564

> میگم تو همین الانتم معافیتت رو هواست.اونوخت میخوایی بذاریش شهریور؟؟؟
> 
> هر چه سریعتر اون کارایی رو که بهت گفتم انجام بده وگرنه.....


وای باز که گفتی معافیتت رو هواست :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): پس فردا که حتما میرم :Yahoo (19): 
یه خورده انرژی مثبت بقرس :Yahoo (19):

----------


## DR.MAM

> وای باز که گفتی معافیتت رو هواستپس فردا که حتما میرم
> یه خورده انرژی مثبت بقرس


ایشالا معافیتت اوکی میشه به حق این شبای عزیز.

منم برات از ته قلبم دعا میکنم عزیزم.
امشب 2 صفحه قرآن به نیت اوکی شدن معافیت میخونم.
ایشالا حل میشه سالار

----------


## sajad564

> ایشالا معافیتت اوکی میشه به حق این شبای عزیز.
> 
> منم برات از ته قلبم دعا میکنم عزیزم.
> امشب 2 صفحه قرآن به نیت اوکی شدن معافیت میخونم.
> ایشالا حل میشه سالار


اخیش سبک شدم :Y (576): دمت گرم :Yahoo (112): پس بریم تو کار درسای فردا دیگه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> اخیش سبک شدمدمت گرمپس بریم تو کار درسای فردا دیگه؟


فردا رو هم استراحت کن.بذارش از روز دوشنبه

----------


## sajad564

> فردا رو هم استراحت کن.بذارش از روز دوشنبه


حالا خدا بزرگه کفالتو بدن ما دیگه هیچی نخواستیم اصن درسو میزارم دو ماه اخر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> حالا خدا بزرگه کفالتو بدن ما دیگه هیچی نخواستیم اصن درسو میزارم دو ماه اخر


من موندم که تو اینقد تو طول سال به بهترین شکل ممکن خوندی،پس چرا درسو ول کردی و گذاشتیش برای سال آینده؟

واقعا چرا؟

خب ادامش میدادی و شلاقی همین امسال قبول میشدی.
هرچند هنوزم دو هفته وقته و راحت میشه کامل جمع بندی کرد

----------


## sajad564

> من موندم که تو اینقد تو طول سال به بهترین شکل ممکن خوندی،پس چرا درسو ول کردی و گذاشتیش برای سال آینده؟
> 
> واقعا چرا؟
> 
> خب ادامش میدادی و شلاقی همین امسال قبول میشدی.
> هرچند هنوزم دو هفته وقته و راحت میشه کامل جمع بندی کرد


تو جای من نیستی امیدوارم هیچ وقت هم نباشی من خیلیی وضعم خراب بود در این حد که فکر میکردم زندگیم دیگه تموم شده دیگه نمیتونستم ادامه بدم خسته شده بودم داداش ناراحت نشیا ولی خب ممکنه درک نکنی فقط بدون من بدترین روزای عمرمو تو یه ماه قبل سپری کردم
ولی خب الان خدارو شکر خوبم :Yahoo (58):

----------


## DR.MAM

> تو جای من نیستی امیدوارم هیچ وقت هم نباشی من خیلیی وضعم خراب بود در این حد که فکر میکردم زندگیم دیگه تموم شده دیگه نمیتونستم ادامه بدم خسته شده بودم داداش ناراحت نشیا ولی خب ممکنه درک نکنی فقط بدون من بدترین روزای عمرمو تو یه ماه قبل سپری کردم
> ولی خب الان خدارو شکر خوبم


خب الان نمیتونی درسایی که خوندیو جمع بندی کنی و کلک کارو همین امسال بکنی؟

----------


## sajad564

> خب الان نمیتونی درسایی که خوندیو جمع بندی کنی و کلک کارو همین امسال بکنی؟


بد گیر دادیا :Yahoo (4): چن بار بگم مهم رسیدن به هدفه زمانش مهم نیس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> بد گیر دادیاچن بار بگم مهم رسیدن به هدفه زمانش مهم نیس


ببین من کلی گفتم.
گفتم ینی اگه واقعا در توانت هست و میتونی جمع بندی بکنی،بکن.

چون بحث تو با ما فرق میکنه.تو کامل خونده بودی اما ماها ....

----------


## DR.MAM

به هر حال از ته قلبم آرزو میکنم بهترین تصمیمو گرفته باشی.



من برم بخابم.فعلا عزیزم

----------


## sajad564

> ببین من کلی گفتم.
> گفتم ینی اگه واقعا در توانت هست و میتونی جمع بندی بکنی،بکن.
> 
> چون بحث تو با ما فرق میکنه.تو کامل خونده بودی اما ماها ....


من همرو نخوندم فقط خیلی بیشتر از رتبه ای که میخواستم به دست بیارم خونده بودم مثلا فیزیک50کافی بود من در حد80 خونده بودم
درضمن منو از خودت جدا نکن یه جورایی میشم حس تنهایی بهم دس میده :Yahoo (4): 
سوال تورو روزای اول همه میپرسیدن منم یه کوچولو سکوت میکردمو بعدش میگفتم اگه میتونستم میخوندم.داداش اقسردگی بود شوخی که نیست :Yahoo (2): از دور کتابامو میدیم یه نیم ساعت زار زار کریه میکردم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> به هر حال از ته قلبم آرزو میکنم بهترین تصمیمو گرفته باشی.
> 
> 
> 
> من برم بخابم.فعلا عزیزم


ععع کجا تازه داشتم فک میزدم :Yahoo (4): 
خو شب تو هم بخیر :Yahoo (11):

----------

